# Zonenschein 2009



## bombshell (22. August 2008)

Tag zusammen,

da ich den Thread über die 2009er Zonenschein Bikes hier im Forum so kurz vor der Eurobike noch vermisse - hier ist er somit eröffnet.
Gibts schon irgendwelche Informationen, Ausstattungsdetails oder Fotos von den neuen rädern?

- David -


----------



## Dirk Andres (2. September 2008)

Hallo,


es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall vorbeizukommen. Ich sage mal es gibt viel Farbe.
Halle B4 Eingang Ost gleich der erste Stand.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bombshell (2. September 2008)

Schade das ich nicht vor Ort bin. Ich hoffe es werden viele Fotos und Details hier eingestellt.


----------



## Marciii (2. September 2008)

Ich schau auf jeden fall vorbei


----------



## xMARTINx (2. September 2008)

gibts nen foto vom neuem zypher in groß???das wäre cool weil sieht echt heiss aus


----------



## Basscommander (2. September 2008)

kan gaaaar nich sein.... 
Ich bin Freitag da und die Anne hat ihre gute Cam dabei,
dann werden die Paparazzi Bilder gleich hier 'rein gestellt!!!

Grüße!
Der MO


----------



## xMARTINx (3. September 2008)

na dann gedulde ich mich noch!


----------



## CRT-Rider (6. September 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> na dann gedulde ich mich noch!



Mach dich mal auf was gefasst !


----------



## radl-bube (6. September 2008)

ui, ich bräuchte mal dringend bilder vom neuen leonardo 4x ;-). oder bleibt da alles bei alten?


----------



## Basscommander (6. September 2008)

Sooo...

Zurück aus Friedrichshafen und gleich die Bilder 'reingestellt:

























*UND HIER DAS HEISSESTE BIKE DER MESSE:*





Oder das hier?:













Die restlichen Bilder findet ihr bei mir im Album!!!

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## xMARTINx (6. September 2008)

das zypher ist so gut!ist die hebelei und bremsmomentabstützung eloxiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## labtec (6. September 2008)

Find den neuen Hinterbau etwas komisch ... muss man sich erstmal dran gewöhnen.
Aber naja, vill klappt der dafür umso besser...


----------



## Basscommander (6. September 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> das zypher ist so gut!ist die hebelei und bremsmomentabstützung eloxiert?



Jo, ist eloxiert.


----------



## DirkG (6. September 2008)

@Basscommander:

Danke für das Einstellen der Bilder! So ist man doch dabei, auch wenn man nicht dort ist.

Eine Frage habe ich noch, obwohl es vielleicht nicht so perfekt zum üblichen Zonenschein Kunden passt. Hast du zufällig bemerkt, wie beim Galileo City Slider das Rücklicht angebracht ist, oder sogar ein Foto davon? Ich bin vielleicht nicht so aufmerksam, aber ich konnte auf deinem Bild nichts entdecken, gehe aber in Anbetracht des Nabendynamos davon aus, dass eins dran ist, oder?

Wird sehr wahrscheinlich mein Bike für den täglichen Arbeitsweg, dann kann ich mein Galileo fürs Touren und Training im Gelände nutzen.

Danke und Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Basscommander (6. September 2008)

Leider hab ich kein Bild gemacht, war wohl zu begeistert...

Es sind drei LED's dierekt in der Sattelstütze untergebracht. Übereinander 3x Rot.
Werden auch vom I-Ride-Dynamo angetrieben.

Das alle Kabel und Züge innenverlegt sind, brauche ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen, oder?
Ganz zu schweigen vom Exzenter-Innenlager

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## DirkG (6. September 2008)

@Basscommander


superschnelle und positive Antwort! Grazie Mille! Ich hatte es gehofft, das es so gelöst wird. Freut mich zu lesen, dass es auch so ist. Dann kann ich ja demnächst mal bei Zonenschein durchklingeln.

Danke nochmal!

Dirk


----------



## Xiper (7. September 2008)

Oberknorke !!!  .... was wird so eine Lackierung kosten oder ist das nur für die Messe? Die Hauptrahmenlackierung auf dem 2. Pan ist nämlich mal richtig geil. Das CitySlider ist echt net, aber dieser Kettenschutz  geht mal gar nicht. Mich wundert auch, dass Zonenschein gar nicht auf den Hammerschmidttrend aufgespungen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (7. September 2008)

Das ist die Standard Lackierung. (Pan/Zypher)
Fürs Archimedes soll auch noch was kommen!!!
Alle anderen Farben sind dann Option.

Hammerschmidt ist auf Wunsch lieferbar!
Kettenschutz an nem City-Rad ist schon Sinnvoll.
Wer will sich schon seine teure Anzughose an einer öligen Kette einsauen?


----------



## böser_wolf (7. September 2008)

die gabel am cityrad wird auch noch ein eigenprodukt werden 
und led´s im vorbau
damit es noch cleaner wird 
evt auch halterungen für schutzbleche 
macht  ja genau so sinn wie der kettenschutz  weil citybike
preis cityrad so 1700 euro

hammerschmidt hab die jungs wohl nicht bekommen 
wegen der bescheuerten geheimhaltungs nummer von sram


----------



## xMARTINx (9. September 2008)

geheimhaltunsnummer von sram?bei den nicolai testwochendende in winterberg im AUGUST! konnte man nen freerider mit hammerschmidt fahren,jeder!


----------



## böser_wolf (9. September 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> geheimhaltunsnummer von sram?bei den nicolai testwochendende in winterberg im AUGUST! konnte man nen freerider mit hammerschmidt fahren,jeder!


nur wenn du ein rad bauen willst das zu hammerschmitt passt ala 
nicolai helius am 
brauchst das teil schon ehr


----------



## xMARTINx (9. September 2008)

stimmt wohl,für nen freerider würde ich mir auch so nen teil zulegen...


----------



## Basscommander (9. September 2008)

Bei Zonenschein ginge das halt nur bei nem PAN.
Archimedes fällt aus, weil das KB der Hmmrschmdt zu klein ist. Da liegt die Kette ständig auf.
Naja... Also mal schauen, wenns geht order ich vielleicht so ein PAN FR mit ner HS.
Funktioniert glaub ich dann doch etwas besser, als diese doofe Truvativ Shiftguide.

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## böser_wolf (9. September 2008)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Bei Zonenschein ginge das halt nur bei nem PAN.
> Archimedes fällt aus, weil das KB der Hmmrschmdt zu klein ist. Da liegt die Kette ständig auf.
> Naja... Also mal schauen, wenns geht order ich vielleicht so ein PAN FR mit ner HS.
> Funktioniert glaub ich dann doch etwas besser, als diese doofe Truvativ Shiftguide.
> ...




naja mo für nur 250euro mehr bekommst du ne rohloff
ich fahr sie  in meinem archi und das geht gut 
du hast mehrgewicht am hinterrad aber daran gewöhnt mann sich schnell
und du kannst die kurbel/innenlager nehmen die du willst und net isis schrott
und halten tut meine seit 6jahren in diversen fr/endurobikes
grüße vom wolf


----------



## bombshell (9. September 2008)

DirkG schrieb:


> @Basscommander:
> Eine Frage habe ich noch, obwohl es vielleicht nicht so perfekt zum üblichen Zonenschein Kunden passt. Hast du zufällig bemerkt, wie beim Galileo City Slider das Rücklicht angebracht ist, oder sogar ein Foto davon? Ich bin vielleicht nicht so aufmerksam, aber ich konnte auf deinem Bild nichts entdecken, gehe aber in Anbetracht des Nabendynamos davon aus, dass eins dran ist, oder?


Die Frage wurde zwar schon beantwortet, ich habe aber noch ein Foto gefunden, wo man es ein wenig sehen kann.


----------

